# Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc



## megaDrummerxxl (18. Februar 2014)

*Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

...würde mich einfach mal interessieren, ich persönlich rüste die graka alle 2 jahre auf, prozessor ca. 4 jahre, rest wenns man halt braucht


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Februar 2014)

Ich habe nach ~ 14Monaten die Grafikkarte getauscht und werde nach etwa 3Jahren alles neu machen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Dann wenn es nötig ist bzw mir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht. Daher mache ich da mal kein Kreuz

Weil ich mich da zeitlich einfach nicht festlege

mfg


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Ich schließe mich ganz und gar dem Jack an


----------



## uka (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Ich rüste in der Regel nach 2 Jahren auf - bis dahin sollte der Prozessor sowie das SLI-Gespann noch alles ganz gut schaffen. Wenn ich gute Angebote kriege überlege ich aber ab und an, meistens warte ich dennoch. 

Insofern es möglich ist bleibt immer der RAM, HDD, Laufwerk sowie eine der alten SLI Karten als PhysX dann zurück. Netzteil/Wakü/Lüfter werde ich auch länger übernehmen bzw. defekte Teile ggf. austauschen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Im Schnitt kann man sagen das nach 3 Jahren die Karte geht und ca. 1 Jahr später der Prozessor. Ich habe aber kein festes Muster dahinter, kann auch mal früher oder später sein je nachdem ob was an der Hardware hakt


----------



## thebackpackman (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Ich deck mich alle 4-6 jahre mit der Oberklasse der komponenten neu ein  so kann ich verschiedenste Games zuverlässig zocken


----------



## Sunjy (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

eigentlich immer^^


----------



## Useful (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Grafikkarte so alle 2 bis 2,5 Jahre und Prozessor so 4 Jahre bis 4,5 Jahre,
Den Rest halt nach Bedarf, kommt drauf an ob neuer RAM zB wegen CPU Tausch benötigt wird (DDR2/DDR3 und bald DDR4)
Festplatte, DVD Laufwerk, Gehäuse je nachdem


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. März 2014)

Alles nach 8 Jahren, natürlich wenn nix kaputt geht


----------



## muadib (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Die Aufrüstintervalle änderen sich bei mir ständig. Einmal habe ich es geschafft eine neue CPU zu schrotten. Das Aufrüstintervall war danach sehr kurz.
Meist bestimmt der Bedarf und natürlich das vorhandene Geld ob ich aufrüste, wobei ich in den letzten Monaten in alle möglichen PC Komponenten investiert habe, nur nicht in CPU oder GPU.

Mein Diskettenlaufwerk habe ich noch nicht aufgerüstet, das habe ich bereits seit 18 Jahren.


----------



## Eco_F83R (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Aloha 

So ca. alle 2-4 Jahre. Habe Ende 2012 die Graka getauscht und Anfang 2013 Mainboard, CPU und Speicher. Ich denke vor Ende 2014 wird da nichts mehr geändert.
Es sei denn da verabschiedet sich was 

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Nori_GER (3. März 2014)

Ich rüste ca. Alle 2 Jahre auf. Dann werden  normalerweise CPU, Motherboard, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte erneuert. Wäre dann wieder Anfang 2016 der Fall.


----------



## Aldrearic (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wie oft rüstet ihr auf/kauft euch einen kompletten neuen Pc*

Ca. alle 2.3 Jahre. Der alte war nur knapp 3 in Betrieb, der jetzige schon bald 4 Jahre.


----------



## Kilon (21. April 2021)

"Jetzt verstehe ich es" sagte sie nur wenige Sekunden nach Schlucken des Chips. "The 100" Early Seasons ftw!


----------

